# Blue update



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

So on wednesday (7/28 ) my mom had took the dogs out to work. So i decided to take blue out of the office and into the kitchen. We have a dog crate in there... so i put blue inside the crate.. So he could see outside the office. He was pretty good about it. I put in some of his toys and a blanket for him. He meowed a bit..but then settled down.

So my other cat simba came over to the crate to see blue. They were so good to each other. Simba stuck his paw inside the crate to touch blue..it was so cute. 

Here are two pictures of blue. The first pic is blue resting on his blanket in the office. The second pic is blue inside the dog crate with simba on the other side. I hope the sizes are okay.

Blue has been inside with us for 13 days so far.:smile:

Guess what?? I tought him how to *sit* and *touch* with his paw. Isnt that cool?!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great. What a beautiful cat Blue is! It's so nice that the two cats seem to be getting along!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep. Im hoping to do the same thing again tomorrow while the dogs are at work. hehe.


----------

